# Oyster vision control box



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get my control box checked/repaired.Is there a Ten Haaf agent in UK?
seamus.


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

Robert Jackson Wakefield, they seem to be one of the main dealer/installer of Oyster, they have a website, tel 01924848566


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

Robert Jackson Wakefield, they seem to be one of the main dealer/installer of Oyster, they have a website, tel 01924848566


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Linnet said:


> Robert Jackson Wakefield, they seem to be one of the main dealer/installer of Oyster, they have a website, tel 01924848566


Thanks for that linnet,it was robert who fitted my dish,I will give him a ring.


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

Robert Jackson Wakefield, they seem to be one of the main dealer/installer of Oyster, they have a website, tel 01924848566


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

Robert Jackson Wakefield, they seem to be one of the main dealer/installer of Oyster, they have a website, tel 01924848566


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

So probably Robert Jackson then


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again linnet, methinks I owe you another three thanks


----------

